# Happy New Year! My Lasted Rn Diver..



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

.. a long time grail.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done!!!









Lovely watch that


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

A lovely watch - any pics of the back?

I just missed one before Christmas and am still in mourning


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Superb







have you got a picture of the back?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent









I`d like to see the shape of the case And bezel, any chance of a side view?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone!. Here are some more views


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

and more


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

and a minor repair performed. This civilian SM300 was not handwinding as it should. Since everything else worked fine, I narrowed the possible causes down to a few parts. I orderd a new winding oinion, set bridge and stem.

I the caseback is removed on my new Horotec benchtop case opener, with the handy non-marring suction dies:




























The winding pinion was worn...










and the set bridge was worn also..


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

all done





































Now just waiting on some new Omega tension ring crystals, so I can test water resistance.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Ooooohh....very nice. This is still one of my all time favourites


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

These are lovely watches - can I ask about the "Swiss Made" at the bottom of each dial. The non-mil version has no Ts. Is that because it is not a military dial, or for some other reason?

Are the dagger hands original, or would these originally have had straight hands?

I ask as I am considering a similar watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think mil specs say that the type of radioactive lume has to be shown, in this case Tritium, the RAF Seikos had P for Promethium, the sword hands are original...A very rare watch to find in original condition, there are so many fakes out there, if youre after one be very very carefull


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive.............including the bench kit


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great watch Duarte







also some impressive kit


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

psychlist said:


> These are lovely watches - can I ask about the "Swiss Made" at the bottom of each dial. The non-mil version has no Ts. Is that because it is not a military dial, or for some other reason?
> 
> Are the dagger hands original, or would these originally have had straight hands?
> 
> ...


The issued watch has a Tritium dial, hence it is marked "T Swiss Made T" by teh manufacturer. It also has the Circle T as required by MOD specs. The hands are NOS replacements with Luminova I believe.

The civilian version is a WatchCo edition, assembled from all original Omega parts, only the 552 calibre is vintage. The sword hands are original and correct. There was an older version with the straight hands IIRC.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a lovely watch. Your're a lucky man.

It's the one watch I keep looking out for, hoping an original example like this is going to fall into my lap.

One day......

In the meantime I shall keep looking. I don't know what it is about this Seamaster, but it's a classic.

Well done buddy, very nice watch.

Dave........


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Duarte said:


> The issued watch has a Tritium dial, hence it is marked "T Swiss Made T" by teh manufacturer. It also has the Circle T as required by MOD specs. The hands are NOS replacements with Luminova I believe.
> 
> The civilian version is a WatchCo edition, assembled from all original Omega parts, only the 552 calibre is vintage. The sword hands are original and correct. There was an older version with the straight hands IIRC.
> 
> ...


They are such lovely watches









I have seen a watch very like the civilian one, but with c.550 - it has sword hands and a slightly different crown (naiad?) - I am told it is original apart from some renewed internal bits and the bezel insert. Is there any info anywhere about movements, movement numbers and dates of these watches?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Here are a few links:

History of The SeaMaster 300

Info Omega SeaMaster (French)


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Duarte said:


> Here are a few links:
> 
> History of The SeaMaster 300
> 
> ...


Thanks Duarte - I'm not having much luck with info about c.550, although the Omega Vintage site says it was used in the 165.0024 alongside c.552 - I'm not sure why.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

That particular Seamaster 300 would be my grail watch too.

It is simply perfect. The case shape, the dial, hands, and the large domed crown.

I don't think this watch design has ever been equalled.


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Duarte said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few links:
> ...


Not sure if it was you (a coincidence if it wasn't), but over on another forum someone was asking this same question. The consensus is that it is correct, the 550 was used in SeaMasters sold in the US.

Cal. 550 thread


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Duarte said:


> psychlist said:
> 
> 
> > Duarte said:
> ...


Yes it was me - I thought they may know over there. I have pulled the trigger on the c.550 as it will now come with a certificate from Bienne. I will post when I have it.

Thanks Duarte - and if you ever want to sell a military SM300 let me know


----------

